# BFI - Heavy Weight Shift Knobs & Boots | Manual, DSG & Automatic Specific Options!



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​
Not only do our BFI Heavyweight Shift Knobs look great inside your car, but it also adds a bit of function and performance as well. With its solid construction and added heft, shifting becomes smoother and faster. Utilizing a modular threaded insert design this shift knob is compatible with nearly any VW or Audi application.

Our manual transmission BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knobs come in several different styles:

GS1 Billet Aluminum Manual Shift Knob
GS1 Billet Aluminum Manual SCHWARZ Shift Knob
GS2 Air Leather Manual Shift Knob
GS2 Air Leather Manual SCHWARZ Shift Knob
GS2 Alcantara Manual Shift Knob
GS2 Alcantara Manual SCHWARZ Shift Knob

All GS1 and GS2 manual transmission BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knobs include:

One Heavy Weight Shift Knob
One BFI crest logo coin
One adapter for vehicles without threaded selector shaft
Three set screws
Allen key for set screws






















​
Just because your car doesn't have a third pedal, doesn't mean you should be stuck with some goofy shifter. Until now options were limited to OEM and other less than ideal choices for those with DSG / S-tronic / Automatic cars. Fortunately with our proprietary design you can ditch your stock shifter and switch to a more traditional style knob.

To disengage the lockout you simply lift up, rather than pressing the trigger (works with both side and front triggers!). It is that simple. Installation is straightforward and takes only a short while.

Our DSG / S-tronic / Automatic shift knobs are currently compatible will all DSG, S-tronic and Tiptronic models in MK4 through MK7 VW and B5 through B8 Audi models. However, early automatic models that do not use a shift boot (ex MK4 or B5) may not look aesthetically pleasing because the entire adapter is exposed. Later models with a shift boot will cover the lower part of the adapter that holds the set screws and trigger mechanism.

*All DSG / S-tronic / Automatic shift knobs are on pre-order through Sept. 11th at a reduced cost of $149.99! Pre-orders will begin shipping on, or around, Sept 21st.*

Our DSG / Automatic BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knobs come in several different styles:

GS2 Air Leather DSG / S-tronic / Automatic Shift Knob
GS2 Air Leather DSG / S-tronic / Automatic SCHWARZ Shift Knob
GS2 Alcantara DSG / S-tronic / Automatic Shift Knob
GS2 Alcantara DSG / S-tronic / Automatic SCHWARZ Shift Knob

All DSG / Automatic BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knobs include:

One Heavy Weight Shift Knob
One BFI crest logo coin
One adapter for DSG / Auto selector shafts
Four set screws
Allen key for set screws





_*MORE DSG / AUTOMATIC IMAGES COMING SOON!*_






​
After you upgrade your shift knob, the first thing you notice is just how much the factory shift boot is lacking. We now offer specific fitment shift boot options in various materials to compliment your new shift knob. Don’t underestimate just how much such a simple piece can dramatically improve the feel of your interior. These boots are CNC cut for a precise and consistent fit. All boots are produced in the USA by JPM Coachworks using only the best materials available. Choose from the selected optional thread colors [black, red, blue or silver] to give your interior a unique, or OEM plus look.

Our BFI Shift Boots are currently offered for these applications:

BFI MK5 / MK6 VW DSG / Auto Shift Boot - Alcantara
BFI MK5 / MK6 VW DSG / Auto Shift Boot - Leather
BFI MK5 / MK6 VW Manual Shift Boot - Alcantara
BFI MK5 / MK6 VW Manual Shift Boot - Leather
BFI MK7 VW Manual Shift Boot - Alcantara
BFI MK7 VW Manual Shift Boot - Leather
BFI B8 Audi Manual Shift Boot - Alcantara
BFI B8 Audi Manual Shift Boot - Leather
More applications coming soon!

All BFI Shift Boots include:

One Leather or Alcantara shift boot with your choice of thread color



​


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

I am confused as to why anyone would want, or need, a "heavy weight shift knob" on a DSG automatic car.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Here's a video of how the new shift knob works for the DSG/automatic!
Make sure you turn the volume up. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

vms150 said:


> I am confused as to why anyone would want, or need, a "heavy weight shift knob" on a DSG automatic car.


Better thro.... oh right.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> With its solid construction and added heft, shifting becomes smoother and faster.


Can you please explain the "faster" part? I'm interested in how you've managed to break Newton's second law.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

vms150 said:


> I am confused as to why anyone would want, or need, a "heavy weight shift knob" on a DSG automatic car.





Ponto said:


> Better thro.... oh right.



The DSG/automatic knob is the same heavy weight shift knob as is used in manual applications, but with added hardware to make it compatible with the DSG/automatic shifter. The product has always been called the "BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knob." While it doesn't improve shifting perfomance with the DSG/automatic, it does make a noticeable improvement on manual transmission vehicles.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

We are down to our final few BFI Heavy Weight Limited Edition GS2 Shift Knobs!
This latest offering takes the GS2 series to the next level with the addition of blue perforated Alcantara.
This knob feels as supple as it looks in your hand, but with only 50 ever being produced you may never get the chance to hold one of these!
Each limited edition knob is shipped with a signed and numbered card of authenticity outlining our commitment to quality and innovation.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> This knob feels as supple as it looks in your hand, but with only 50 ever being produced you may never get the chance to hold one of these!
> Each limited edition knob is shipped with a signed and numbered card of authenticity.


Who signed it?

Pee Wee Herman?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

I just installed a GS2 DSG Shift Knob wrapped in grey alcantara in my A3!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@pyro_ibis_s4 installed a GS2 in their B8 S4 and it looks amazing with that carbon fiber trim interior!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@traceone77  got his DSG Shift Knob during out Black Friday sale!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

The perforated leather looks amazing with the carbon interior trim in the B8.5 S4!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@3mpire_b6 is excited about his GS2.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@elysian_status.tm with the Limited Edition Red Coin! Available now at http://store.blackforestindustries.com/redbficrcofo.html !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@ic3.s1.za swapped out his Audi S1 shift knob for a GS1!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@tinaleu is still loving her Limited Edition Red Alcantara GS2!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@ivettyj upgraded her shift knob to the original GS1. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@r32.4275 installed the DSG Shift Knob and matching DSG Shift Boot! That blue stitching looks awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@project_q5 has the DSG/Automatic Shift Knob in this awesome Q5!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@phi_phi82 got an alcantara knob to match his steering wheel!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@dgti installed our DSG knob in his MK7 Golf R with the Direct Shift coin!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@dgti installed our DSG knob in his MK7 Golf R with the Direct Shift coin!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@mel_mk6 with the always classy black alcantara GS2 in her MK6!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@e_fresh14 is super excited about his GS2 with Black Alcantara! It's a perfect match for his B8 S4 seats.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Another great looking DSG/Automatic shift knob in @tlaz10's MK6.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

MK6 Golf R looking good with a GS2 with air leather. :thumbup: @mwrmt


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@shiro_kaninchen reppin' the BFI air freshener and GS1R Red Anodized shift knob.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Some MK4 goodness with our Air Leather GS2 in @sean_berthiaume's car.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Red on red with the GS1R Full Billet shift knob in @vr_braun's MK3!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@jzwecker_s4 is starting with some interior modifications on his B8 S4! First off is our black alcantara shift knob with matching alcantara boot!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Hot off the production line, we’ve just released 4 new versions of our GS2 Heavyweight Shift Knob. These special edition knobs are wrapped in actual factory Magma Red perforated leather and are available in machined silver, or anodized black for both Manual or DSG / Automatic vehicles. These new knobs are just oozing class and simply melt in the palm of your hand. If you’ve been holding out, then this knob might just be the one for you. The GS2 Heavyweight Shift Knob, better shifting you can feel.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@east.coast.car.culture got the new Magma knob installed in this B8 S4!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Our buddy DFWSKATE opted to switch out his silver GS1 coin with the black and stainless BFI crest coin. 

I've gotta say, it's a pretty killer combo.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Did you get this tat just for the picture?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

MisterJJ said:


> Did you get this tat just for the picture?


What can I say? I'm dedicated. 

Our graphic designer is really good at adding tattoos.  

You're the first person to notice that!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

At long last, the new Weighted GSB Golf Ball Shift Knob is here! This modern update on a classic design feels significantly more hefty than the original with its steel upper portion and aluminum lower, shifting effort is substantially reduced while feel is greatly improved.

And we don’t use just any leather either. Wrapping the top portion is a semi-analine, uncorrected natural hide; OE Audi “Valcona” leather, soft to the touch but with good wear resistance and durability. Simply put, better shifting you can feel.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Another customer recently installed our GS2SM Magma Shift Knob in their MK7 GTI!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

You requested it and we listened. Now available for all DSG and Tiptronic / Automatic VW and Audi vehicles, the shift knob that started it all. Our GS1 full billet shift knob is the perfect compliment to any interior, ridding you of the clunky factory airplane lever that feels so cheap in your hands. Simply lift up to select your gear, no buttons to detract from the elegant and sophisticated styling of your interior. Our initial run is in stock and ready to ship now, but supplies are limited. Find out what you’ve been missing and get better shifting you can feel.
*
The first run is limited, so if you miss the initial run there will be a slightly longer lead time.*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@ben_innfab got the first VW/Audi fitment GSA knob and anodized it purple to match the build that him and @macxattack are working on! We love seeing all the custom finishes customers get done with their knobs.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Vietstar80 was the first customer to install the new Full Billet DSG Knob!

He also custom painted his coin to be silver and black for that extra touch.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@lauryn_gregory_ with the GS1R red billet shift knob!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@r32.4275 is rocking the DSG knob and shift boot in his MK5 R32!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@drakeezy is rocking our GS2 shift knob in his MK6 GTI!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Now available, our heaviest shift knob yet. The all new GSA shift knob is now offered in a VW / Audi fitment just like the rest of our GS series shift knobs. Choose from either standard aluminum or schwarz (black) anodized finish to compliment the interior of your car. These knobs are absolutely the best looking, best feeling parts on the market and we’re confident that once you get one of these in your hand you’ll realize that it’s simply better shifting you can feel.

Take a look below at a few images of the GSA shift knobs installed on various VAG vehicles. We’re looking forward to seeing your photos soon!



Installed in our 3.0l VR6 Corrado Project Car






Installed in our MK4 R32 demo car


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

The New Year is upon us and we want to help you with your resolution to get your project finished in 2017. To make things easier for you we’ve dropped prices on select parts by up to 17% on our webstore. In addition to that we’ve added discounts on some of our other more popular parts lines. So put that holiday money to good use and and pick up some of the parts you didn’t get at an even better price. This will be the last chance to save for quite some time, so don’t miss out!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

There are just a few days left to take advantage of our shift knob and shift boot combo sale!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@S4_dad installed the BFI Alcantara wrapped DSG knob with matching Alcantara boot in his B8 S4!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

A fellow forum member installed his GSB and shift boot recently!



Blaylock1988 said:


> I love mine! I also got your boot. It was pretty easy to swap over to the old trim piece with a normal officer stapler. It pairs very well with my Dieselgeek Sigma 6 shifter


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@S4_dad installed the BFI Alcantara wrapped DSG knob with matching Alcantara boot in his B8 S4!


----------

